# A Day in the Life of A Baker



## demitasse (Jan 28, 2003)

What's a typical day like from opening to closing?

Do most professional baking programs offer some type of business class for those interested in opening their own bakery?

I'm thinking about taking a professionalm baking program. I want to open my own bakery in L.A.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hello, Demitasse, and welcome. We have tons of information in the culinary students' forum, where lots of people like you ask questions about what it's like in the real culinary world. I recommend that you read through there. There is also a welcome forum, where you can acquaint yourself with the Chef Talk community.

Many professional baking programs offer business courses, but you need to look into which schools you are interested in, because there are many kinds of programs out there.

A day in the life of a baker really varies, depending on the type of volume, the type of product, the number of staff, and how busy the shop is. There are also different bakers who do different jobs, at different times of day. I wish I could answer your question more specifically, but there's no clear cut description of a typical day.

Anyway, good luck with your plans, and I hope you stick around here. There's a lot to learn, and a lot of great chefs and pastry chefs to encourage you along the way. Please tell us more about yourself in the Welcome Forum!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

My brief bakery career was in a specialized abkery, a bread bakery. Your day depended on which shift you were working. The place ran 24 hours a day so there were three shifts to choose from. As to business management classes, at the Institute of Culinary Education in NYC, they offer a seperate Culinary Management program. Business operations are not part of the baking and pastry curiculum.


----------

